# Time to call the maid



## Town Drunk (Oct 13, 2006)

French that is.....
I haven't had a chance to get on in a bit, but I just noticed the cobwebs on the logo. NICE!  
Now I'm going to have to hop around the board and see if any other graphic updates are done.


Man I love this time of year


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok Drew, time to put on the outfit I bought you....


And the logo does look wicked


----------



## Mykie (Oct 13, 2006)

I just noticed that while I was reading this.

Bad Ass


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that when I logged in, looks nice chris \m/


----------

